# Making a savings account gift for new nephew



## TTI (21 May 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to open / fund a savings account for my new nephew as a gift. What would people consider a good gift amount? 

Note: First child of this generation to my only sibling, he's 28 and I'm a few years older.


----------



## Branz (12 Jul 2014)

You can do 3k per annum free of any inheritance issues.
The paper work for opening child accounts has got very stringent, even for prize bonds over 100 euro  so be prepared...


----------

